# Dan Wesson owners.....



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

The local gunshop is a DW dealer and they had 3 of a particular model that I had never seen before. Everytime in there, I would ask to see it and began liking it more and more, until I couldn't put it down. The next time I was in, one of them was gone, so I snatched up one of the remaining two, and it is on layaway, while I piece together an AR with my gun money.

My question is, I have scoured the internet, and can't find that gun anywhere. Its a Dan Wesson PM-7 5" .45ACP matte black slide on a dark matte grey frame with black grips and target sights. I Have seen the Pointman 7 on Dan Wesson's site, but not in this color. 

Is anyone familiar with the gun, or have a picture of one. Also any other input on this purchase would be great. I have heard they are awesome guns, and I'd like to do a little customizing in the future to it.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Also, Dan Wesson's site says it is a " 5'' series 70 style 1911 " what does that mean?


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Is this the one you are speaking about?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea, that's it!! although its much prettier in person! Is that yours? Actually, now that I look at the pic closer, its atop a glass gun counter. But ya want it don't ya? Since I can't find it online, I'm wondering what anyone can tell me about it??


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> Yea, that's it!! although its much prettier in person! Is that yours? Actually, now that I look at the pic closer, its atop a glass gun counter. But ya want it don't ya? Since I can't find it online, I'm wondering what anyone can tell me about it??


What are you wanting to know? I don't own a PM7, but have not heard any negative about it. Generally DW has a pretty good reputation. Their following is almost cult like on some of the boards.

I have a Fusion on order that is similar color combo, except the gray is a little darker.

There is one on Gunbroker right now.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

well I guess I can answer any of my own questions, now. I picked it up after work today! Can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> well I guess I can answer any of my own questions, now. I picked it up after work today! Can't wait to shoot it!


Congrats, would like to hear range report when you get a chance.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

How did you end up liking the gun?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Amazingly accurate!

Here's a pic of it with my CBOB, purchased shortly after.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

That's great to hear. What a beautiful pair!


----------

